# Game Thread: Suns @ Nuggets (Monday 12/20)



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

@









Suns @ Nuggets
Monday, Dec. 20, 7:00pm
TV: NBALP, UPN 45
Radio: KTAR 620, UPN 45

*Suns Starting Line Up*





































*Nuggets Starting Line Up*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

YEAH! finally there is a complete game thread!!! :banana: Q8i I love you for that and I gave you a 5 in the ratings 

my prediction for this game:
Phoenix: 118
Denver: 100

Does Carmelo Anthony play against the Suns? because against the Magic he didn't and I really hope he also doens't against the suns because without him Phoenix is gonna make a blowout!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If Carmelo doesn't play, Phoenix wins. 
If Carmelo does play, Phoenix still wins.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> If Carmelo doesn't play, Phoenix wins.
> If Carmelo does play, Phoenix still wins.


If Carmelo doesn't play, Phoenix 120-Denver 79
If Carmelo does play, Phoenix 118-Denver 100


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

This is going to be a very cool game to watch! 2 fast break minded teams with spectacular players!


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

NASH = 22 ast.

Amare= 35 pts.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

No Problem.. Before I Came To Suns Section, I Thought People Were Makin Game Threads.. So Yeh, I'll Start Makin Them.

This Is Gon Be A Fun Game, Blowout.. Since Melo is Not Playin'


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Very poor defense so far. Denver making all mid-range shots basically and the Suns surrendering a lot of layups.

I am starting to get very very pissed off with this flopping. Basically Amare is getting beat up in the paint all game long and now when he makes his moves offensively defenders are falling all over trying to win an oscar and almost always get rewarded by the refs.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

hey, does anyone know why camby is sitting? i just saw it on the online stats, and there's no mention in the game preview of him being injured...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Hunter just got thrown to the floor on the rebound without a call and Denver hits a 3.

:upset: 

This is unbelievable. The refs are killing us at the beginning of the 4th.

Just now Andre Miller gets the offensive rebound and goes out of bounds and the refs call Shawn Marion for whatever they saw sending Miller to the line.

:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Yes Q with the tip at the buzzer.

22-3


----------



## Chasemeifucan (Jun 27, 2003)

UNBELIEVABLE! THIS IS WHY I ORDERED NBA LEAGUE PASS! THE SUNS' BIGGEST FAN OUTSIDE OF THE ZONA!

THAT A BABY Q-RICH!


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

My opinion?

To any other team, this would have been the "we're due for a loss" night.

I know the Spurs have had a couple, and so have the Sonics, and many other top West teams.

But the Suns aren't "any other team"...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

another game you hate to see someone lose...but the Suns again say nope not us. We are supposed to win.

Talent wins out in the end.

Just too many options.

Great game by nugs


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If we beat San Antonio and New Orleans we will set a new franchise record with 10 straight road wins.

Too bad we collapsed in Celevland and Z hits a 3 to send to OT plus the awfully called Sacramento game when we missed a few shots to win the game.

We could be 24-1.  And 12-0 on the road.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

God this team is amazing, I'm completely pissed that I've missed the last three games from being out of town. ARGH.


----------



## Pr1me T1me (Oct 3, 2004)

I am very glad we got the win but a little bit disappointed in the fact that we only won by 2 points on a buzzer-beater to a ****ing dismantled Denver Nuggest team.. We have a perfect healthy team yet only manage to win by 2 while Denver is missing there 2 stars, Carmelo and Marcus.. Comeon now guys


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

What will it take for this team to lose a game?
God.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

What will it take for this team to lose a game?
I can't find a answer....


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pr1me T1me</b>!
> I am very glad we got the win but a little bit disappointed in the fact that we only won by 2 points on a buzzer-beater to a ****ing dismantled Denver Nuggest team.. We have a perfect healthy team yet only manage to win by 2 while Denver is missing there 2 stars, Carmelo and Marcus.. Comeon now guys


Well considering Nene had 19/10 and KMart has 22/11 they didn't need Camby. They still won. A win is a win dude.

BFreak


----------

